# Cosmic Size Comparison



## Domo (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone into space stuffs?

This video kinda freaks me out. Nothing like looking into space to make you feel insignificant :lol:

YouTube - Cosmic Size Comparison


----------



## Jackie (Feb 18, 2010)

I love this type of thing, it makes you really think


----------



## Domo (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you think there are other life forms out there?

I've kind of always thought there would have to be. After watching that video where they explain the distance of the sun to earth and how just 5% difference would make this place uninhabitable. Wouldn't it then be the same for other planets etc? Not just meaning the sun. But just a small pecentage of _something_ that is stopping other life forms from existing/surviving/evolving.


----------



## Jackie (Feb 19, 2010)

Domo,

I have always believed that there are other life forms out there. I think its very "selfish" thought to think there is just us. Space is so vast and there have been so many sitings of Ufo's and other types of visitations for there not to be something in them. I don't believe they are all geniune but I do believe some are.

Also life doesn't just mean "aliens"and "space crafts", it could be insects or microbes or something similar.

I once read a book by Fred Hoyle and he believed diseases came from space, viruses and such like, and viruses are life forms. Who knows


----------



## Domo (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah i kind of wish we did discover something else so that humans realised that we aren't the be all and end all.

Don't get me wrong, i definitely thing there is 'something' out there...

That sounds like an interesting book, i'll have to look into it. I have so many books though, i am just not quite sure where to start. Then i get overwhelmed and don't read anything :lol:


----------



## Jackie (Feb 19, 2010)

Domo said:


> Then i get overwhelmed and don't read anything :lol:



I know that feeling well

The book is called Diseases From Space. Heres a link to some information about the man that wrote it.
Fred Hoyle


----------



## Domo (Feb 19, 2010)

The Black Cloud sounds really interesting!



> The Black Cloud dealt with one of Hoyle's favorite subjects – intelligent life in the universe. The story starts in the year 1964. At Mt. Palomar Knut Jensen finds that a giant cloud of interstellar gas is approaching the solar system. Professor Chris Kingsley from Cambridge calculates that the cloud will come between the Sun and Earth, which will lead to a global catastrophe. Hoyle follows the work of the scientist and reactions of politicians who first want to keep the cosmic threat a secret. Hoyle's attitude to civilians is ironic; only the scientist can coolly analyze the situation. The effects of the cloud are disastrous when it arrives in the solar system. But it turns out that the cloud is alive, and it starts to communicate with the scientist – it has opinions about music, the roles of men and women, evolution, and the origin of headaches. When the governments of the United States and the Soviet Union try to destroy it with missiles, it sends them back. At the end, the cloud leaves the solar system, encouraging humankind to create more geniuses.


----------



## Jackie (Feb 19, 2010)

He wrote some really interesting things both fact and fiction


----------



## Domo (Feb 19, 2010)

Why can't cool stuff like that happen in real life? I want a giant, all knowing cloud to come talk to me


----------



## Jackie (Feb 19, 2010)

Domo said:


> Why can't cool stuff like that happen in real life? I want a giant, all knowing cloud to come talk to me



Yes, That would be so much fun!  The only clouds we are getting at the moment are ones with snow in


----------



## Domo (Feb 19, 2010)

:lol: I don't even get anything mildly exciting from my clouds in Aus!

Are you a Douglas Adams fan by any chance?


----------



## Jackie (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, I like him. Its funny you should mention him because of one of my friends is reading a book called Last Chance To See, about an expedition to see the worlds most endangered animals. I believe the explorer Mark Carwardine went with Douglas Adams about 20 years ago and now it has been re worked with Stephen Fry.


----------



## Domo (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh great, another book i have to read :lol:

There is a BBC series as well.


----------



## Jackie (Feb 19, 2010)

Domo said:


> Oh great, another book i have to read :lol:
> 
> There is a BBC series as well.


 
I must make a note not to suggest books for you to read

Yes, I had heard about the series but not seen it, must have a look for it, might be worth a watch


----------



## Domo (Feb 19, 2010)

Hehe it's ok. I'll just add them to the list 

I've already bought 3 books this week


----------

